# 2003 Nymph Swap #1



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

This swap will be for nymphs used in general trout fishing

1) First 12 people that respond with " I'm In " will be participants
2) All Flys must be mailed by March 29: (5 weeks tying time) 
3) Post what you intend to tie so there won't be duplicates
4) Lets keep the fly's in the range of 10 - 16 hook size
5) Entries must include a postage paid mailer for returning flys
6) No fly boxes: Submit your fly's in an altoids container.
7) Each participant will submit 12 flys. 



It's sign up time! Anyone else want to join? Sign up by saying "I'm In".


TODDFATHER


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm good for this one. Probably tying Latex Wigglers.


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I'm in... I'll tie a Wooly Worm. I like to tie two dozen for these swaps, so if it's ok, I'll also tie a Teeny Nymph.

Thanx for putting the swap together...

RSGS


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Im in!!!!! I'll go with the old reliable Hares ear nymph!!


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm in I'll tie a TH squirrel nymph


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Put me in here too...not sure what I am tying yet...I will wait and see whta everyone else is tying and Tie something else...


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 7 more openings for the nymph swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up!

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Not Yet Determined


Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Count me in too.

I will tie up green bead head caddis pupa.

John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 6 more openings for the nymph swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up!

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Not Yet Determined
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Not Yet Determined

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ditto 


I can If you need one more?


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Old Steelhead Dude: You're in!



Toddfather


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i think i will get in on this one isntead of the dry fly swap. i tie alot more nymphs than i do dries anyhow.

i will tie up hmmm, 

i think i will tie up a stonefly pattern that i have been working on the last few months.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 4 more openings for the nymph swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up!

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Not Yet Determined
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Not Yet Determined
QUIX20: Stonefly

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Prince nymph


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 3 more openings for the nymph swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up!

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Not Yet Determined
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Prince Nymph
QUIX20: Stonefly
1Fish2Fish: Green Rockworm

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


----------



## 1fish2fish (Mar 28, 2002)

Fly will be:


Green Rockworm


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I just finished my dozen green bead head caddis pupa. I used green leech yarn for the body so they look real "buggy". Not the prettiest looking flies but I have found them very effective when I have used them.

Now on to the elk hair caddis for the dry fly swap.

John


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

If you guys are game to try an invention of mine, than I'm in. I'ts a little fly I call simply a wood duck nymph (but I'm open to suggestions). I had a bit of success with it early in the season, on the upper Mannistee last year. Try it with a bit of floatant squeazed into it and fish it just below the surfacelike an emerger, too. I'll tie up some #14's. Let me know how it works for you, and I'll try to do the same for you guys.

Al


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 2 more openings for the nymph swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up!

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Not Yet Determined
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Prince Nymph
QUIX20: Stonefly
1Fish2Fish: Green Rockworm
Salmonator: Wood Duck Nymph

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I would like to give this a shot, 

I don't know what kind of pattern it was called, but it was a type of cadis larva white with a head of ostrich herl, It looked really really good.

So I'm in!

Jason


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 1 more openings for the nymph swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up!

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Hendrikson Nymph
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Prince Nymph
QUIX20: Stonefly
1Fish2Fish: Green Rockworm
Salmonator: Wood Duck Nymph
Jblocker: White Caddis Larva

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok Hendrickson Mayfly Nymph...


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*There's 1 more opening left for the 2003 Nymph Swap #1! * 


*Who's going to take it! Sign up now! *


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll sign up for this one too. Probably tie some sort of pheasant tail.

Mike


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*Enrollment for the 2003 Nymph Swap #1 has ended! Thanks for your participation, now to get on with the tying!* 

I'll be sending each of you an email as to where to send your flys. Please, Please, Please! When you do get around to sending your flys, be sure to mark your Altoids box with your name, address, fly pattern, and the name of the swap. There are three swaps going, and a little documentation will go a long way! Let's get em mailed by March 29th ! Send in 12 flys not 13, you won't be getting your own fly back.

OFFICIAL ROSTER:

Gunrod: Latex wigglers
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Hendrikson Nymph
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Prince Nymph
QUIX20: Stonefly
1Fish2Fish: Green Rockworm
Salmonator: Wood Duck Nymph
J blocker: White Caddis Larva
MIKE: Pheasant Tail Nymph

TODDFATHER: SWAPMEISTER: Chocolate Stonefly


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

what size should we tie these in?? i usually tie most of mine in a 10 or 12 (that way they work for steelhead too!!)

let me know what size would be best and i will tie them up really quick like.

also, should we include instructions and materials used?


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Quix20


This swap is for hook sizes 10-16 so pick a size and go for it. Everyone will be getting a PM from me shortly with a few more comments that might be helpful. 


Toddfather


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Here it is, I know its simple, it will catch fish.



recipe:

Hook: Mustad 37160 sz 14 (Jason Sharpened)
Weight: 6-8 wraps of .02 lead wire
But section: fine white chenile
Head: Ostrich Herl
Thread: 6/0 white


Jason


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I can't believe it worked, now how do i get it smallie sized?

Jason


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

J_blocker,


I used to tie something very similar! I tied a split biot tail like a stonefly with pink dubbed body and peacock herl collar. Although my little pink (grubflynymph) didn't represent much, it was incredibly effective with rainbows. Although I'm a catch and release guy, a dozen of those babies in your pocket and you could empty out Paint Creek! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

j_blocker


Your last picture post isn't working! Hit the campfire and we'll chat


Toddfather


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Toddfather,

Does it work now?

Oh and your pm box is full you might clear out the sent messages and the ones you've received.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

ok just go here then

did the first one?

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6012

Jason


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

The link is automatic, you figure i could learn how to do it the other way, i even go back to pic post instructions and can't seem to get it right.

Jason


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Here is a photo and recipe for one of the green bead head caddis pupa/larvae that I tied up. 










Hook: TMC 2457
Size: 10
Thread: Olive - 6/0 Uni-Thread
Body: Highlander Green Leech Yarn (Wapsi # LY066)
Head: 5/32 Gold Bead Head (Cyclops Eyes)


John


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Jnpcook,


Nice pupa John! What kind of yarn, are you using? I preferr the fuzzy look but seldom achieve it. I use a coffee bean grinder to process my yarn, feathers, hairl, etc., and end up making it much finer than I intend to. If I had the dicipline to shut the dammed thing off a little early I'm sure I could get a coarser material. 

Toddfather


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Toddfather. I just added the recipe where you can see the type of yarn I used. I didn't have to prepare it at all. The base of the yarn is some type of string (white) and the green fuzzy yarn is somehow attached to this. I just tie in and wrap and it naturally has that fuzzy look. I notice the longer I leave these flies together in my fly box (the dozen are in one compartment together) the more "buggy" they look. I have had the fly box in the car and I am guessing they rub together a bit when I have been driving around. Anyway, I like the "buggy" effect as it has proven very effective on the small rivers I fish these flies on.

John


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I hope I don't mess up your hard work but I'm changing my fly to the Sparrow. I didn't exactly know what to tie when I jumped in and now see the quality flies others are doing so I want to do the same. I purchased supplies today and will get to it tonight.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Enrollment for the 2003 Nymph Swap #1 has ended! Thanks for your participation, now to get on with the tying! 

I'll be sending each of you an email as to where to send your flys. Please, Please, Please! When you do get around to sending your flys, be sure to mark your Altoids box with your name, address, fly pattern, and the name of the swap. There are three swaps going, and a little documentation will go a long way! Let's get em mailed by March 29th ! Send in 12 flys not 13, you won't be getting your own fly back.

OFFICIAL ROSTER:

Gunrod: Sparrow
RSGS: Wooly Worm
Riverboy: Hares Ear
Jfink: TH Squirrel nymph
Northern Outdoorsman: Hendrikson Nymph
jnpcook: Bead Head Caddis Pupa
Old Steelhead Dude: Prince Nymph
QUIX20: Stonefly
1Fish2Fish: Green Rockworm
Salmonator: Wood Duck Nymph
J blocker: White Caddis Larva
MIKE: Pheasant Tail Nymph

TODDFATHER: SWAPMEISTER: Chocolate Stonefly


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I sent my dozen in today.

John


----------

